# "You need to verify your identity"



## Mark Moore (Dec 15, 2011)

I've had my current Windows 8 PC for nearly two years. I've never seen this message before.

I clicked on the "Solve PC issues: 1 important message" flag. It said "Click here to enter your most recent password (Important)".

Most recent password? As in the one that I've had ever since I got the computer? The very same password that I used to log on during my current session? What an odd request.

So I clicked on it. It opened the PC settings window. It said "You need to verify your identity." and has a "Verify" button for me to type in my Microsoft account password (which, again, I had already freakin' done when I'd turned on my PC around a half-hour ago).

Is this really necessary? Is it a trap? What should I do?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you post a screenshot of the message?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please read this: Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters
It's a matter of etiquette.


----------



## Mark Moore (Dec 15, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the message?


_Removed due to email._


----------



## Mark Moore (Dec 15, 2011)

Corday said:


> Please read this: Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters
> It's a matter of etiquette.


Don't know what this has to do with me. I haven't cross-posted anything.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the issue that you need to solve?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Corday said:


> Please read this: Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters
> It's a matter of etiquette.


it does look like there was cross posting but if you look a little closer at those sites you will see they were reposting from tsf.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Mark Moore said:


> I've had my current Windows 8 PC for nearly two years. I've never seen this message before.
> 
> I clicked on the "Solve PC issues: 1 important message" flag. It said "Click here to enter your most recent password (Important)".
> 
> ...


try changing the password of the email address you are using, verify and see if the messages continue. sometimes you will get this message if someone else was trying to access your account.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I used to get this message from Windows 8.1 every time I used CCleaner to clear my temporary files. The solution was to uncheck the box for clearing the network password.


----------

